# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Scott needs Russian listening comprehension help!

## fortheether

Hello,
   When I watch Russian tv/movies etc. if I understand 10% of what is said I am happy.  I need to greatly improve my Russian listening comprehension.  Any help will be appreciated.  If anyone wants English listening comprehension practice, I am willing to help (American English only!). 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## CoffeeCup

The only way to improve this is to spend a lot of time for practice. Just watch the Russian movies you like over and over again.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> The only way to improve this is to spend a lot of time for practice. Just watch the Russian movies you like over and over again.

 CoffeeCup: Please post a listening exercise or an activity instead of general advice. For example, you may record an audio for Scott to listen to in Russian. Then ask him some questions to check his listening comprehension. Remember, this is Scott's individual thread for practice.

----------


## Medved

Hey, Scott!
If you would have either Skype or ICQ we could try. My ICQ is 595506541 and Skype MsEugene1000. Feel free to add.
Though I don't spend too much time on there because of my temporary business at my job, but I am on daily and would be happy to help you if we're so lucky to jump on at the same moment  :: .
As to general advices I can say - try to listen to something *simple* where the speech is rather slow. It helps way better.

----------


## Tatianita

Scott, I've just started this web site: o_rus
I'm definitely going to keep on posting new videos and songs. 
Hope it will be useful for you.
Cheers!

----------


## fortheether

> Scott, I've just started this web site: o_rus
> I'm definitely going to keep on posting new videos and songs. 
> Hope it will be useful for you.
> Cheers!

 It does help - thank you! 
Scott

----------


## lexxalex

Привет fortheether!
Как ты себе представляешь понимать русскую устную речь? Если ты считаешь, что переведешь в голове слова и все станет понятно, то мне, кажется, это ошибка. Для того, чтобы с ходу понимать русскую речь, тебе придется думать на этом языке, чтобы возникли образы. Вначале запомнить часто употребляемые словосочетания, затем с их помощью строить предложения и чем больше ты запомнишь, тем легче тебе будет воспринимать речь на слух. Если у тебя есть желание и ты упорный человек, то обязательно добьёшься своего.

----------


## Ike

Hello I'm Ike, native Russian speaker.
 i will glad to speak with you in Skype.
If you're interested, please send me mail Ike.brohlovsky@gmail.com or send message to skype, my nickname Ike.brohlovsky1

----------

